# Anyone started out with ACPC and then got into other AC games?



## moonshi (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm curious if anyone else started playing ACPC because it was available on phones / tablets and then got interested in trying out other AC games?

I was never into AC for whatever reasons. I've seen my daughters played City Folks on the Wii U but that's it. I started ACPC to get a feel for it and got hooked for a while. That made me curious about the "real" experience of playing it with a town instead of the campsite so I started playing new leaf on the 3ds and got hooked. lol

I'm not playing the mobile version much nowadays because all I find myself doing there is upgrading the tents and fulfilling the animal requests. I'm not big on the garden there as much either.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 19, 2018)

PC made me want to go back and play former AC games that I used to play. So it had the opposite effect on me as I already had played previous games of the series


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 19, 2018)

I have played every AC game except the original one that came out for the Game Cube (which a lot of people say is their favorite)  Since we bought a game cube for my son many moons ago, I bought the original game and guide book.  I haven't hooked it up yet but will some day.


----------



## joelmm (Mar 19, 2018)

I played AC in Gamecube and Wild World in DS a lot of years ago. But nowadays I'm very busy and with PC I have enough.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 19, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> PC made me want to go back and play former AC games that I used to play.



Same here. But I already spend so much time in PC I am ignoring that urge for now. If and when I get tired of PC I could see going back to New Leaf.


----------



## theravenboys (Mar 20, 2018)

I started with Pocket Camp, it was my introduction to AC even though I'd bought Wild World around the time it came out but never played it. I still play Pocket Camp every day but maybe not for the same amount of time as before because now I'm more interested in ACNL tbh. I also don't really care for the garden in PC, I mostly only bother with it when there's an event (so I hated how after that one update animals would sometimes request flowers smh).


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 20, 2018)

I had new leaf for a long time, but i never really appreciated it. id only play eventually. after pocket camp, i decided id pick new leaf up and really play through it, and now i much prefer new leaf! pocket camp, in my opinion, is having way too many limited time events and should slow down the pace of all the events. i dont even bother with the garden because i think the reward is not worth the effort


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2018)

Nah, I started playing Animal Crossing on the Gamecube back in January 2008, so I've been playing for over 10 years now.

Tbh of all the games I've played in the series, I think Pocket Camp is the least interesting. Maybe because I'm just not a fan of mobile games at all, but I think it's prob cause it's too repetitive for me.
I'll stick with AC:GCN.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2018)

Lol nope.  First I played AC:NL, then went on to HHD and AF before getting PC.


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 2, 2018)

i started with CF back in 2010 or so and then played wild world, new leaf when it came out, and bought the GC animal crossing. I don't think that PC could hold anyone's interest for so long but it could lead to someone to like the series.


----------

